

Anyone up for a web application framework rumble? - FlourishGuy

We're throwing an open source conference at University of Illinois at Chicago called Flourish (http://www.flourishconf.com).  As one of the attractions at the event, we're going to have a Web Application Framework Rumble.  I was thinking that maybe some of the Chicago hackers here might want to take part in this.<p>We'll be building an application for a non-profit in a period of about 3 hours, using different web application frameworks.  During the course of this, we'll be showing everyone's progress with various frameworks and sort of encouraging some friendly competition between the different camps. And everything will be released under the GPL.<p>So far, we've got interest from 37signals for RoR and the CakePHP and web2py core developers. Also, there will be free food.  Any interested parties?
======
thomasswift
mail sent :)

